# uniforms



## fuzzy navel (14 Jul 2004)

do we get uniforms when  sworn in? or do they gotta order them?


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Jul 2004)

for reg force you get uniforms 2-3 days  after basic starts.


----------



## fuzzy navel (14 Jul 2004)

when do they measure you for them?


----------



## Inch (14 Jul 2004)

You'll get combats and measured for your DEUs at the same time. Combats are size based and DEUs are altered to fit you better.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jul 2004)

You'll be fitted with off-the-rack clothing.

Part of the clothing entitlement is to have your dress uniform tailored at the base tailor within the first year, and it's best to wait until after your basic and MOC training. For Regular Force, after that first year, you're responsible for new dress (DEU) uniforms at your own expense, and you'll get $17.05 every month on your pay towards that clothing upkeep.

Reservists can exchange all uniform items, but do not get a clothing upkeep allowance.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (15 Jul 2004)

Combats come in two sizes.....2 Small and 2 big hehehe


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (18 Jul 2004)

i dunno about regs but in reserve i got mine a few days after i was in, they give you stuff off the racks that fits you half decent and they send you on your way.Gotta love olive drab =p. Do they give the solid greens to the reg force recruits too? they gave us the new cadpat ones after we finished SQ.


----------



## Sundborg (18 Jul 2004)

Pte Dorthy said:
			
		

> Combats come in two sizes.....2 Small and 2 big hehehe



Mine fit just fine.


----------



## Scott (18 Jul 2004)

You have to be a bit diligent when they are fitting you. I know you want to take pity on the poor supply tech who has a hundred guys to outfit, but make sure the stuff fits well. On my QL2 we had a guy just take a set of boots, try them on and said that they were fine, they were three sizes too big and he suffered for it. He was trying to move the line along but paid a hefty price for it.

Cheers


----------



## Da_man (18 Jul 2004)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> i dunno about regs but in reserve i got mine a few days after i was in, they give you stuff off the racks that fits you half decent and they send you on your way.Gotta love olive drab =p. Do they give the solid greens to the reg force recruits too? they gave us the new cadpat ones after we finished SQ.




i got CADPAT for my basic... and a nice tactical vest too   

better not lose the TV... or you have to pay for it ($300  )


----------



## Scott (18 Jul 2004)

I lost 4 Gerbers while I was in, all in the "Dry" training area in Gagetown.....swamps...I started leaving the damn thing at home because they get expensive to replace, it was the only thing I ever lost


----------



## SFontaine (18 Jul 2004)

Da_man said:
			
		

> jmackenzie_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's because you're in the east. We get screwed out here in the west.


----------



## Toadie (28 Jul 2004)

You'll get sized for your gear either before course or just after it starts.


----------



## Private Jimbo (28 Jul 2004)

Pte Dorthy said:
			
		

> Combats come in two sizes.....2 Small and 2 big hehehe



mine were too small and too big  ,  luckily i can wear a belt... but size 26 boxers are a joke.  Anyone know if you have to wear the green boxers on course?


----------



## D-n-A (28 Jul 2004)

Private Jimbo said:
			
		

> Pte Dorthy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't do underwear inspections, so wear what you want.


----------



## Phillman (28 Jul 2004)

Wear whichever underwear you want, but make sure you bring the issue for in your locker during inspections.


----------



## Private Jimbo (28 Jul 2004)

k, I probally would have brought them anyways, I knew they gave them to me for a reason


----------

